# LPGA Tour and the belly button



## BrianMcG

Do you think that the PGA Tour and its players would get the respect that they do if they dressed like this?









Golf For Women: Photo Gallery

Could you imagine Phil Mickleson or Tiger Woods coming down the stretch of a major and not only is their shirt untucked but every time they took a swing they show the hole world their midriff?

Discuss.


----------



## thor

I don't think so.


----------



## Golfbum

Are you trying to say the women on the LPGA should wear their shirts tucked in?
I have no problems with the way they dress. I watched many of them in person last year when they played in London ON, and did not see anything disgusting.
The LPGA has their dress code standards, the PGA has theirs.


----------



## Butz

BrianMcG said:


> Do you think that the PGA Tour and its players would get the respect that they do if they dressed like this?
> 
> View attachment 180
> 
> 
> Golf For Women: Photo Gallery
> 
> Could you imagine Phil Mickleson or Tiger Woods coming down the stretch of a major and not only is their shirt untucked but every time they took a swing they show the hole world their midriff?
> 
> Discuss.


Hey,

nice question 

I think it would be an ugly sight if Men would dress something like that. If ever I see one, then I am sure he must be Gay...lol

But seriously speaking, I think it adds "sexiness"to female Golfers who wear midriff.

You should see our Filipina and Korean lady golfers playing here in Manila, they wear this kind of clothing all year round, well, for the early 20's ladies. Plus they wear those super micro-mini golf skirt...Gee, they are a nice eye popping sight..lol


----------



## 373

My wife isn't home and probably won't see this... I had no problem with seeing those bellybuttons!  

I don't think the LPGA is marketing along the lines of "sex sells" by having the girls wear short blouses, but what they are wearing is more indicative of current styles. When I get home from the course today, I'll watch some of the LPGA tournament and keep and eye out for tucked in shirts. It should be interesting.


----------



## 65nlovenit

I'm 67 and from the old school, but come on guys since when was a belly button a sex object. I think your aim is really terrible if it is. You guys dont mind looking at John Daley's yard wide butt when he bends over the retrieve his ball, but you find it offensive when a girls belly button shows. You guys got way too much time on your hands. Wait till the lady's start complaining they dont want to see men's hairy knobby knees.


----------



## white_tiger_137

> Wait till the lady's start complaining they dont want to see men's hairy knobby knees.


That's probably why the PGA banned shorts.


----------



## fitz-uk

I think at some point there needs to be more of a clear ruling on acceptable clothing, for men and women.

If a man had his shirt untucked they would be asked to tuck them in or leave the course, how can that be different for women? I'm not adverse to seeing an attractive ladies midrift but we have rules for a reason.

This brings me back to the whole 'mock' neck shirts that, because Tiger wears, makes them totally acceptable....


----------



## jump15vc

it shouldnt matter, girls have different rules than guys. you can't expect them to wear full length skirts anymore like way back when so why does the length of their shirt matter?

As for the mock, i believe Duval was the first to wear one on tour, i think around 2001, tiger really popularized them and I like them, its not a t-shirt so i dont think it should be against the rules


----------



## fitz-uk

jump15vc said:


> it shouldnt matter, girls have different rules than guys.


I beg to differ, you cant have one set of rules for women and another set for men, that would be sexist.

I am not saying they have to wear ankle length skirts. All I am saying is that they should tuck their shirt in. No big deal.


----------



## Doby45

fitz-uk said:


> All I am saying is that they should tuck their shirt in. No big deal.


I could not agree more with you. I think it is an isue of the prestige that the game of golf carries with it, not an issue of you liking bellybuttons or not. Tuck your shirt in or get off the course, man or woman. I watched the Ginn Open this weekend and I did not see a single bellybutton, so it is more than likely an issue of an instance here or there. Either way, they should have to wear shirts that tuck.


----------



## Golfbum

Doby45 said:


> I could not agree more with you. I think it is an isue of the prestige that the game of golf carries with it, not an issue of you liking bellybuttons or not. Tuck your shirt in or get off the course, man or woman. I watched the Ginn Open this weekend and I did not see a single bellybutton, so it is more than likely an issue of an instance here or there. Either way, they should have to wear shirts that tuck.


Could be you did not see any belly buttons at the GINN because is was windy and cold! They were wearing jackets.
The thing is, if you look at the way most young ladies dress today, they all have shirts untucked. It is not like the young women on the LPGA are trying to "SEX IT UP". That is just the way young women dress. I know, I have two young daughters.
I am 51 and I have no issues with the way the women dress on the LPGA. No need to get bent out of shape about it. Hell I would not care if they allowed the PGA members to wear shorts, would not offend me at all.


----------



## Just Blaze

fitz-uk said:


> I beg to differ, you cant have one set of rules for women and another set for men, that would be sexist.


Should the PGA Tour players be able to wear shorts, then?


----------



## Doby45

Golfbum said:


> Could be you did not see any belly buttons at the GINN because is was windy and cold! They were wearing jackets.
> The thing is, if you look at the way most young ladies dress today, they all have shirts untucked. It is not like the young women on the LPGA are trying to "SEX IT UP". That is just the way young women dress. I know, I have two young daughters.
> I am 51 and I have no issues with the way the women dress on the LPGA. No need to get bent out of shape about it. Hell I would not care if they allowed the PGA members to wear shorts, would not offend me at all.


On Sunday Lorena Ocha was walking around in shorts and a nice little tight fitting tucked in short sleeve shirt. Creamer, Gulbis, Davies and many others were wearing either shorts or skirts and short sleeves. The way MOST young ladies dress these days is appalling, and I for one never once mentioned anything at all about the fact that their shirt untucked is "sexy". I simply stated that my opinion is they should have to tuck their shirts just like the men. I also have 2 daughters and am 34. I am not bent out of any shape at all it is simply that my opinion differs from yours and to you that evidently signals that someone is "bent out of shape". Just a difference in opinions, and just like butt cracks, everyone has one and most of them stink.:thumbsup:


----------



## fitz-uk

Just Blaze said:


> Should the PGA Tour players be able to wear shorts, then?


The thing is, we can go through and list all the differences between the men and the women professionals, we can argue or discuss until the cows come home. 

In all honesty, I couldnt care less if all the lady golfers played tournaments in thongs only, as a personal preference I see it like this...

If a man has to tuck his shirt in, then so does a woman. 

The whole issue with men and shorts goes back a way, personally as long as they were tailored shorts, it wouldnt make a blind bit of difference to me to watch the male professionals wear shorts.

Now this guy knew how to dress

http://imagecache2.allposters.com/i...yne-Stewart-1989-PGA-Championship-Posters.jpg


----------



## BrianMcG

I find some of these comments interesting. I wasn't trying to start a discussion on whether people were offended or not. I am not offended by the way they dress, I just feel it makes them look a lot less professional and that is the reason they do not get the respect they want. 

I have read many interviews of LPGA players getting upset about how some 120th placed PGA player will make more money from endorsements than a top 10 LPGA star. I have had this theory for a long time that I believe a large part of it is how they appear. Men dress like professionals, women dress like high school girls going to the beach. They can dress however they want, but don't blame the world when they don't get the respect they want.

As another example, my wife is an Registered Nurse, and is a college professor teaching nursing. She is infuriated at how she will see many of her former students at hospitals look like this:








Spongebob Squarepants Scrubs









Hello Kitty


Instead of this:








Professional Nurse

Now the spongebob people have a place if they work in pediatrics, but a vast majority of them do not. 

Which nurse do you think gets more respect, gets promoted and makes more money. Which one do you think complains about lack of repect and how nobody pays attention to them. 

Oh sure they think its "cute" to wear Spongebob or kitty cat scrubs, but do they really think people will take them seriously? My wife hates nurses like this as she feels it makes all nurses look bad.

What if you went to your heart doctor and you saw them wearing scrubs with little puppy dogs on them, what would you think?

This may also explain why the "ultimate test" for an LPGA golfer is to compete in a PGA tour event. Strange.
Anyway, I was just curious to see what some other golfers felt about how LPGA players dressed and presented themselves. 

Don't even get me started on this one:


----------



## 65nlovenit

Suggested playing apparel.


----------



## silver77

I think it looks great! I think the sport needs this attention to wake it up


----------



## Golfbum

Those wedges that the Nuns are holding on to, are they legal? Man they are OVERSIZE WEDGES :laugh:


----------



## Golfbum

BrianMcG said:


> I find some of these comments interesting. I wasn't trying to start a discussion on whether people were offended or not. I am not offended by the way they dress, I just feel it makes them look a lot less professional and that is the reason they do not get the respect they want.
> 
> I have read many interviews of LPGA players getting upset about how some 120th placed PGA player will make more money from endorsements than a top 10 LPGA star. I have had this theory for a long time that I believe a large part of it is how they appear. Men dress like professionals, women dress like high school girls going to the beach. They can dress however they want, but don't blame the world when they don't get the respect they want.
> 
> As another example, my wife is an Registered Nurse, and is a college professor teaching nursing. She is infuriated at how she will see many of her former students at hospitals look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spongebob Squarepants Scrubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the spongebob people have a place if they work in pediatrics, but a vast majority of them do not.
> 
> Which nurse do you think gets more respect, gets promoted and makes more money. Which one do you think complains about lack of repect and how nobody pays attention to them.
> 
> Oh sure they think its "cute" to wear Spongebob or kitty cat scrubs, but do they really think people will take them seriously? My wife hates nurses like this as she feels it makes all nurses look bad.
> 
> What if you went to your heart doctor and you saw them wearing scrubs with little puppy dogs on them, what would you think?
> 
> This may also explain why the "ultimate test" for an LPGA golfer is to compete in a PGA tour event. Strange.
> Anyway, I was just curious to see what some other golfers felt about how LPGA players dressed and presented themselves.
> 
> Don't even get me started on this one:



I went to see a HEART SURGEON last spring. Trust me, when you have to undergo a double by pass the least of your concerns is what the doctor or nurses are wearing. My concern was "How do they do this, how much pain, and will I die?" If the nurses had puppy dogs on their shirts I could have cared less.

My daughter happens to be a RPN and she wears many different tops/pants that have different colours, and whatever on them. You know something? Her older patients actually like what she wears as they say it brightens up their day. Now tell me what is wrong with doing that for an old person in a nursing home, or someone recovering from surgery?

As for the LPGA and endorsement money. You have it all wrong. The reason they do not get as much endorsement money is because their sport is not as big at the PGA. If Annika could crack the PGA lineup and make cuts do you not think she would be in line for more endorsement money? Of course she would, because she would be a member of the PGA. 
Do not take this the wrong way, I am surely not against women golfers. In fact I watch the LPGA, I attended the LPGA event in London ON last summer. But their golf is not as big due to lack of TV coverage, big prize money. The LPGA has gained a lot of ground in the past 5 years and will continue to grow if we support it.

As for the belly buttons, who cares. If it offends you then turn off the TV


----------



## 65nlovenit

Ahmen to that Bum.....


----------



## Butz

Hey,

Well said sir Golfbum.

I think LPGA knows how to market their organization.
They know that by showing some skin, they can attract potential advertising companies. After all, 90% of the biggest companies are run by Male CEO.

And these pretty lady golfers can surely attract money.
When money is flowing, then the show goes on


----------



## thor

I'd like to see Laura Davies belly button...:cheeky4:


----------



## Golfbum

thor said:


> I'd like to see Laura Davies belly button...:cheeky4:


I would like to see Laura Davies' bank account.

Personally, I would love to play a round of golf with Laura. I bet she would be a hoot to play 18 holes alongside.


----------



## thor

Riikka Hakkarainen


----------



## thor

Carin Koch


----------



## thor

paula


----------



## dasrockrock12

BrianMcG said:


> Do you think that the PGA Tour and its players would get the respect that they do if they dressed like this? ￼ Golf For Women: Photo Gallery Could you imagine Phil Mickleson or Tiger Woods coming down the stretch of a major and not only is their shirt untucked but every time they took a swi
> 
> 
> BrianMcG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that the PGA Tour and its players would get the respect that they do if they dressed like this? ￼ Golf For Women: Photo Gallery Could you imagine Phil Mickleson or Tiger Woods coming down the stretch of a major and not only is their shirt untucked but every time they tookWho gives a fuck asshole a swing they show the hole world their midriff? Discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> f? DiWho gives scuss.
Click to expand...


----------

